# Complete this sentence....



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

... about your intellectual interests:

*
"I am mostly interested in..."*


:happy:

EDIT:_
PS. If you don't identify with this, please forgive the esoteric nature of the question _


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

1 for how.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

"Why" not?


----------



## TheWildOne (Feb 22, 2011)

The "WTF?!?!?"


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)

How

I am obsessed with how things work.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

"How" is very important, but I often want to know "Why" before... 



-ZDD


----------



## EricaRyen (Jun 30, 2013)

The How..

How does something work? or How do I do this? Is normally my first thought.


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

How is generally the first question I ask.


----------



## Draco Solaris (Apr 8, 2013)

How and Why are important to me, but in the end, what matters most is What's actually there. How and Why are meaningless without that.


----------



## Jerzy Urban (Apr 6, 2013)

Once you know who and then when you can work the rest out, think about what i just wrote.


----------



## Qsdd (Jul 1, 2013)

You're missing the "Where" the ultimate stage of civilization 


The History of every major Galactic Civilization tends to pass through three distinct and recognizable phases, those of Survival, Inquiry and Sophistication, otherwise known as How, Why, and Where phases. For instance, the first phase is characterized by the question "How can we eat?" The second by the question "Why do we eat?" and the third by the question "Where shall we have lunch." - Hitchhikers guide to the galaxy.


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

yes in hindsight Where would have been a nice addition!

I guess just vote 'who' in place of it or something


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

I always want to know why things have occured, the causes behind the event. In that way, you can prevent them from happening in a more effective way.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

I find it interesting to see how things work on shows like Mythbusters or How It's Made. roud:


----------



## sisnerozt (Mar 11, 2013)

how and why


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

hmm.... I could say 'how' because I think to myself a lot "how did things come to be this way" but that same question cold be worded "why are things the way they are now?" I think "Why" is my main question anyways. I remember that being a big frustration for me in school, I always wanted to know why and they didn't seem to want to spend time on that, especially in Math.

I'd also say that much of my time is spent thinking about "What If....?"


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

your forgot where? The answers to the other questions won't matter if you can't find it.


----------



## mf2014 (Jul 4, 2013)

why?

nothing else on the list matters if I don't know why


----------



## PandaBear (Jul 2, 2013)

If I don't question the why, my life would never be complete!


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

What is causing this? (How)

What is the reason behind this? (Why)

What is happening? (What)

What is the personality behind this? (Who)

What timeframe did this occur in? (When)


Ha, all can be answered with an initiation of the "what"..../win

:ninja::tongue::ninja:


----------



## bologna (Jul 2, 2013)

1. ...why _everything_.
2. ...how people work (cognition, individual/group behavior) and how to make them work _better_.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

The what


----------



## TheWildOne (Feb 22, 2011)

SuperDevastation said:


> The what


... the too. The what, too, tree, fog *band starts playing*

Sorry, had to be done. :blushed:

*scuttles away to troll a different thread*


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

The "Why".


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

The "who". I find myself to be very interested in people and their reactions to what occurred and how they feel.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

When I saw the answers I knew right away that the most popular answer would be why... and when I responded, I found out that I was, indeed correct. That seems to be a common theme around PerC, although I think that sometimes people get how and why confused when it comes to personality type (speaking of intellectual interests).


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

The why. 
My extreme curiosity is my fun curse. ;-)


----------



## MinusLeven (Jul 10, 2013)

The why


----------



## FauxPlasticTrees (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm never able to answer questions like that.

When there are questions of this sort in multiple choice tests, I always take ages to decide on one, and then I never feel like the pick I took is satisfying.

I don't believe in those.  How can you pick one? Doesn't it really depend so much on what the questions are applied to? -.-


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Why with What a close second.


----------



## Meganemer4 (Aug 3, 2015)

"what", because what's the point of why, how, who, and when if you don't know what the hell you're talking about...


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I am mostly interested in the why. I can infer most of the rest.


----------



## 33778 (Feb 26, 2012)

The why, it´s always been the why for me


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Why. Or the picture is wrong.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

I want to know them all, but "why" tops the list.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Why. 

Motivations or cause please.


----------



## SilverFlames (Oct 22, 2015)

"Who", because in real life I'm a gossiping drama queen.


----------



## benoticed (Nov 14, 2012)

I usually want my whys to become hows. for instance why do flowers grow and die leads to -> how does the cycle of flowers work.


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

I wanted to vote for when but I accidentally voted for who.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Definitely "how", no question. I considered "why", but.... "why" questions often just make me feel lost and depressed. Whereas "how" questions are fascinating. 

But I was tempted to pick "who" since I'm so nosy.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Kinda torn between "why" and "what" but I agree with OP's justification for "what".


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Having an extremely visual Ne, I am mostly interested in the what, but don't expect me to get off my ass unless you give me a REALLY good why.


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

Why


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

The what.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

The Who

Great band.


----------

